# Red Sphincter 11 - the rise !



## wopfish

Hi my name is Dick Sweeney and I used to be into chasing kingfish round Sydney - but then I decided to bring children into the world ! Last week my youngest, 2 year old daughter decided to stop screaming BOT BOT three times a night and so now Im getting some sleep in - I feel kind of normal again. And so on that note I thought it would be time to get back on the horse and chase those brutes of the ocean. So spying a Hobie Adventute at a good price in glorious red sphincter colour - I couldnt go past it without buying laying down the cash ! So here she is -

So in my eagerness to get on the water I need a few questions kindly answered without having to tear through the massive amount of data on here - lazy I know - but i want to get fishing !

Its been a while that I bought a fish finder - was thinking having a GPS inc - and a compact unit. Whats the deal these days with the US and the maps etc Ive checked out the Lowrance 4DSI ? looks good but I can see there might be some mapping issues ? Shopping US does seem a better deal, Im looking at spending 200-400 bucks. Whats the best mounting option for the fish finder ? I was also thinking of going through the hull with the transducer.

Also are my fins the standard ones ? Heres a pic ? Should one upgrade - benefits please ?

Theres also a knob missing on the steering ? IS this an issue ?

Rod holders etc Thoughts on adventure uses and Hobie peeps all round !

I think thats it for now but I hope to be getting off shore in the next two weeks - as soon as I can get the finder on board and working ! Im also now on the Northern beaches so prime hunting grounds await ! Look forward to hooking up with some old faces and meeting some new ones !

Cheers

Woppy !


----------



## Barrabundy

You really think someone is going to make your life easy and give you an straight answer?

At a guess I reckon your fins would be standard. The longer ones all had square tips didn't they?


----------



## Zorba

Hi Woppy

Fins look like standard issue

Hobie has a knob assembly part no 88991355 for the handle

From what I have been told US sold FF have displays in feet not meters, and if something goes wrong warranty issues as they have to be posted back there. Garmin echo 300c is worth a look at

Good luck


----------



## rodrocket

Hiya,
good you're back into it  
Yes, your fins are standard. The Turbo fins do make an difference i.e. less effort, or more speed if you want.
The knob on top front of steering lever is not essential. Some people like them. I don't care  
US are cheaper option, but make sure your card is correct.
I have a dsi4 combo which is good.
There are several rod holders out there. Suggest you find the one that suits you and your rods. You can even get them for fly rods.
Cheers,
Rod


----------



## wopfish

rodrocket said:


> but make sure your card is correct.


Hey Rod what do you mean by this ?


----------



## MrX

G'day Woppy. Welcome back,

Is the red arse a full size adventure? (there is an 11ft revolution, but not adventure?)

If you feel kind of normal again, and want to get back on the horse and chase the brutes of the ocean off the Northern Beaches, you'll probably find yourself at Longy. (it's sort of normal there, except for the yellow mist)



> "Ive checked out the Lowrance 4DSI ?"


DSI sounders are popular on yaks, but before you get one, read this:
http://www.chsmith.com.au/News/Lowrance ... 33-44.html (mod edit: link didn't work)

If you intend to fish offshore for kings (like at Longy), get a traditional sonar (like an Elite 4X or Garmin/Hummingbird equivalent). It will show you depth, fish, and if you are over reef or sand.

Get the DSI if you intend to fish in freshwater rivers and lakes, and want to find structure (not fish).

I have used both, and DSI is not suitable for chasing kings inshore. Hard to see fish, and bottom structure scan is meaningless in the swell and chop. It might be OK for the harbour, but I doubt it. My current fishfinder displays both DSI and sonar simultaneously, but I switched off the DSI.

Plenty of opinions on the GPS dilemma . Gatesy asked the same question.
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=63124

Some people swear by their combos, but I don't see the value in having a chartplotter on the same unit as your little fishfinder - unless you travel at stinker speeds and use harbor maps, or you have a huge screen display. (I have a ludicrous HDS 7 touch - but I didn't pay for it).

All you need is an Elite 4X sonar (or equivalent), plus a separate cheap handheld GPS.


----------



## wopfish

Thanks Mr X food for thought - I kind of wondered weather I should combine the fishfinder and gps on one screen and maybe youve answered the question for me - I'll check out the other info too . FYI it is an Adventure - its a beast compared to my swing !


----------



## hijacker

Hi mate.....congrats on buy
answers are:
(a)..get something else...anything....garmin good package...raymarine dragonfly looks real good too.....something that does dsi/normal soundings would be handy as dsi could leave you "out of depth" so to speak...
(b) yes
(c) no
(d) rod holders on adventures / revos can be problematic either to far away or in ya way i regretted putting any on my
revos when i had them...best and solidest by far is'
Josh Holmes'es "bullhorn rod holder" @Http://******************.com.....check it out...way to go as will deal with 
big hits..

cheers


----------



## paulb

Hi Woppy, I run a basic colour sounder and separate GPS. If your battery or connections fail on your sounder - you can still rely on the marks on your GPS.


----------



## wopfish

Morning guys !!!!! Thanks for all the advice so far - spent last night checking out all the stuff to buy !!!!!!

GAtseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey !!!!!! PAul B !!!!!

Yeah I think I'm going for the Garmin 300 or the Lowrance 4x minus the GPS - I do have the Navionics app on my phone which Ive never used and I have a spare I phone - so might start off with that !

Yeah thanks for the thoughts on the fins, my local will be middle harbour and I want to get up into the reaches too - so might stick with those for the moment !

So to work out the battery power and the install - plus the rod holding situation - the yaks going on top of the car - upside down so I;ll be wanting to strip it all down to travel, ie take off the FF and any rod holders etc

I still need to get the yak wet !!! To work out my ride - but that will be done soon !

Might purchase the sounder today - have seen similar prices here to the US - so might go local for warranty reasons !


----------



## rodrocket

wopfish said:


> rodrocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> but make sure your card is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rod what do you mean by this ?
Click to expand...

Sorry, I meant the chart card, as in area. Like Navionics etc
If you buy the gps/sounder overseas it may be better to buy the card for your area here.
BTW, Railblazer now have "stick on" pads for their rodholder mounts for rubber duckies etc. Not sure if they work on plasics. That is if you have problems fitting/bolting units to the Hobie. Just a thought ???
Hope it all goes well.


----------



## SharkNett

Ram mount for the sounder on my adventure is on vertical part inside the right pocket with a hole drilled for the cables below the rudder up/down chord. Scotty mount rod holder is just forward of the left pocket on the flat surface. Has worked pretty well so far. Right rod holder will be going in as well when I get time as I like to troll with the rods laid out at a wide angle. 
Hoping I will also be able to make a brief return to the water after an extended hiatus in next couple of weeks before heading OS for most of the school holidays.
Also been using a cheap ($20) 9800mAH Li-ion battery for over a year now with only issue being I need to replace the plug I installed in the storage box & maybe relocate to the rear tackle tray. Usually get around 6-7 hours running an older model Garmin 300c.


----------



## keza

Check out the railblaza mounts for flexibility woppy, I swap my camera, rod holder and sounder around for different trips, the only down side to railblaza is the small release button when you have cold fingers but otherwise a good system because of it's flexibility.
Good to see you back. Here for some therapy ?


----------



## wopfish

I'll check out the rail blazers Kerry = thanks. Yes tons of therapy - but no more than usual !

Whats the go these days with the right nuts n bolts etc especially the hard to reach places ?

Do peeps teather their mirage drive ? Seems like a good idea to me !

Cheers


----------



## SharkNett

Have managed to get a backing plate and stainless nuts/bolts everywhere so far. Only spot that seems really tough (have not tackled it yet) is the flat area directly above the rudder up/down chord.


----------



## wopfish

Thanks Sharknet and where have you been purchasing from - Whitworths ??

Hey with the steering knob / lever - I was out tonight in about 15 knots and I had to keep my hand on it constantly to stop the yak from turning into a tight arc - there was no leaving it in one position - was this due to the conditions or does the whole thing need tuning ?


----------



## avayak

Welcome back Woppie. Get stuck into the pimping mate the kings are out there.
Looks like you have the sailing rudder. Gives a lot extra for turning. I'd go for a set of turbo fins. Pushing home against a Westerly with standard fins isn't going to be good. For rod holders I have two Scotty rocket launcher style holders up front, http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equipment/rod-holders/RocketLauncher.htm. They hold your reels up high away from spray and rod butts don't intrude into the pedal area. Up the back I have two Hobie extensions in the moulded rear holders. http://macleanoutdoors.net.au/fishing/rod-holders/211-hobie-kayak-rod-holder-extension
If you plan to do some jigging from the yak go for regular sonar. A downscan won't pick up a jig descending.
Can you squeeze in any mid week pre work sessions?


----------



## wopfish

Hey Gary - yeah mate - want to get the yellow mist bug again !

Heres my rudder - you still think its the sailing one ? Should it be so "loose" in 15 knots ? I had to have my hand constantly on it other wise I'd be going round in circles ?

Turbo fins eh ????

Will check out the rod holder situation !

THANKS !!!!

FYI Long is 20 mins from me now so yes and yes to midweekers


----------



## wopfish

rudder


----------



## wopfish

One more thing - its FURKIN HEAVY !!!!


----------



## Squidley

Mingle put up a post about putting Scotty flush mounts on the flat part forward of the rudder controls on his old revo: viewtopic.php?f=12&t=36465&p=380603#p380603
The Adventure cockpit looks pretty similar.

Here's my copy of Mingle's layout on a Revo 11 with Scotty 429 rod holder extenders:









The extenders bring the rods into arm's reach and spread them apart to give your knees room to pedal.


----------



## wopfish

Nice work !


----------



## avayak

wopfish said:


> rudder


Hey Woppie, looks like you have the standard rudder. Definitely get a sailing rudder.


----------



## wopfish

Yeah GAry a huge difference - Im checking the upgrade kit from the "kayakshed" in the US - is that where peeps shop these days online for such things ?


----------



## avayak

Found a photo of the Scotty Rocket launcher setup. Similar to the RAM tubes but without the slipping problem.


----------



## SharkNett

Used the same install as Mingle except mine are not flushmounts. Managed to get a full backing plate in (long arms) by filing the corners thinner until it fit. 316 stainless fittings have been from both Whitworths & Bunnings.
Was hoping mon/tues next week would allow me to get out for first time in months but if the current weather report holds I just might finally get that other rod holder in & put a new plug in my battery box.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Can't wait to see that sphincter blooded at Longy dude, bring on summer!


----------



## wopfish

big day today !

Turbo fins attached ! Crikey the posts are hard to get out - twisted them using the vice !

Sailing rudder done - easy !

Mount for transducer - done - in hull - filled with all clear - transducer placed inside - and topped off with a covering for extra security - I hope Ive done it right - it will be a bugger to take out !!!

Okay made a mount for the Lowarnce and attached to a railbalzer platform onto an extender and then into a side plate with the star fitting - fidly getting the nuts on the back !

Drilled a hole for the electrics - made a grommet from a chair leg rubber ( my misenterpretation of a Keza idea ) - hole for the cables - through grommet - sealed with all clear and then the grommet filled with Sika to seal it !

Only thing now is to do the forward rod mount(s) ? Could do with a few pointers here as I'm not used to the mirage drive and the knees and legs - where to go etc


----------



## wopfish

Some more of the day !


----------



## keza

Did you heat the all clear before you set the transducer ? push it right down to touch the bottom ?
Railblaza mount looks good for the sounder, I presume you can remove the post if you want it lower.


----------



## wopfish

I have a railblaza and a scotty bits n pieces Bertos - I like the posie of the railblaza - so that wont interfere with peddling ? IS there a rail blaza off set rod holder ?

yeah keza heated it up - and I can reduce the height with a smaller 3 way post - ermm but that was a minor fuck up - should have had it lower but harder to drill !

I saw some bubbles but by the time I pushed it down I think they went away

Im getting there though - just need to make sure that my knees dont get in the way of the forward rod holders - Im only putting up one me thinks at this stage...


----------



## wopfish

hey just a quick thought - is that rail blaza photo right ? shouldnt that bottom part of the attachement be the bottom / inside side of the yak ?


----------



## wopfish

thanks - nice work there - will take it all on board and work out a plan


----------



## wopfish

yeah cheers Michael - it will probably sink !!!!! Or implode !


----------



## wopfish

I did go mad today on it though - and although its a beast of a yak theres a lot of stuff on the inside plus not that much space in the cockpit - so you have to be mindful - and because im new to a peddla ! Im relying on advice to make sure I dont block my peddle stroke !

The swing in hindsight was so much simpler !


----------



## sbd

Have you wet the Sphincter yet? How are you going to mount Sphinctercam?


----------



## justcrusin

good to have you back woppy, the rides lookin sweet. the kingies arent going to know what hit em


----------



## wopfish

SBD - Sphincters got wet - didnt fall out but did make a few school boy mistakes - ive never been one to read the instructions !

Sphincter cam to come although might strap to my head !

FYI from memory my old Yak was called Red Splinter - because of colour and its sleekeness - but I believe you renamed it the Red Sphincter after I took a pounding by the rock monsta !

Thanks Just cruisin looking forward to some kingfish sashimi !


----------



## keza

wopfish said:


> Sphincter cam to come although might strap to my head !


If sphincter cam works from your head then there is a problem


----------



## paulo

wopfish said:


> Hey Gary - yeah mate - want to get the yellow mist bug again !
> 
> Heres my rudder - you still think its the sailing one ? Should it be so "loose" in 15 knots ? I had to have my hand constantly on it other wise I'd be going round in circles ?
> 
> Turbo fins eh ????
> 
> Will check out the rod holder situation !
> 
> THANKS !!!!
> 
> FYI Long is 20 mins from me now so yes and yes to midweekers


Welcome back Dick. I cant be sure from the photos but if you have the model with rudder lockdown you must lock it down to eliminate free play. Yank that chord out as far as you can and lock it. You should have little free play on a straight Adventure. It is the same system used for the AI where the rudder is under far greater pressure from the sail.

That said if you have an earlier model without rudder lockdown it maybe that the cables are stretched and never had their initial tightening after a few months. Similar to how you must tighten a chain on a new pushbike after the first few hundred kms.
Do you have to pull out what seems a lot of chord on the rudder up line before the rudder raises?


----------



## wopfish

Hey Paulo

Great to here from you ! thanks for the advice ! It was a schoolboy error on y behalf not reading the instructions and cleating the cord !

See ya soon !


----------



## wopfish

Battery install -


----------



## wopfish

with Kezas little trick and some grease !


----------



## avayak

Just a suggestion, if you extend your power lead and put the battery in the rear hatch you will leave the center hatch clear for storing heaps of stuff.


----------



## wopfish

YES GARY - Why didnt I think of that !!!!!


----------



## wopfish

Hey Gary and co - how well sealed are those hatches ? If the waves were to wash over or I was to roll - do you think some water could get into my set up - those Hobie tackle boxes arent that snap tight ?


----------



## paulo

wopfish said:


> Hey Gary and co - how well sealed are those hatches ? If the waves were to wash over or I was to roll - do you think some water could get into my set up - those Hobie tackle boxes arent that snap tight ?


With the lid on they shouldn't let any water in even if its washing over the back hatch. Perhaps drill a few holes in the bottom of the gear bucket so any water that may get in will drain and not pool around your battery?


----------



## avayak

wopfish said:


> with Kezas little trick and some grease !


Hi Dick, I'm worried that you have the wrong grease. Conductive grease will cause a short circuit if it bridges across two terminals. If you just want to seal the plug use dielectric grease and try to keep it off the terminals as it is an insulator.


----------



## wopfish

arrrrrrrhghghgh shucks - I thought I'd done good but FYI the grease atm is in the plug that covers the cable to the FF connection - so I dont think any risk there of shorting across the two ( i think ) but thanks for the heads up though ! I'll be mindful where i use it !


----------



## wopfish

OK so Gary my power cable isnt long enough - do I cut and extend ? With more cable do you loose power over distance ? I know with my flash camera gear the longer the head to power pack the more juice you loose ?


----------



## avayak

Extending should be fine. Just join more cable on. Don't use really thin wire, thats where yo get the loss over distance. Make sure the joint is waterproof. Jaycar sell electrial crimps that have heat shrink with resin inside. When you use a heat gun on them the resin melts and makes the joint waterproof. You use heavy duty heatshrink over the outside.


----------



## wopfish

arrrrrrghhhhhh - back to Jaycar then !!!! thanks though for the head up !


----------



## paulo

wopfish said:


> arrrrrrghhhhhh - back to Jaycar then !!!! thanks though for the head up !


Dick grab some polymorph from jaycar whilst there. $11 for 100g
I have to join a length to my power cable and the wires always start corroding at the join. From there it creeps along the power cable and you then have to cut and rejoin, removing the affected section from the sounder power lead and adding a new bit of speaker wire. This creep happens over 6 months or so and eventually the sounder stops working due to lack of current thought the corroded wires. The last time I covered the 'heat shrieked' joins with a layer of polymorph and its still going strong 9 months on.
Check out Tom's post about it on this page. viewtopic.php?f=95&t=52020&p=665037&hilit=polymorph#p665037
And also here: viewtopic.php?f=95&t=56650&p=633940&hilit=polymorph#p633940
You will find many other uses for it on the yak.


----------



## wopfish

nice - so your saying connect up heat wrap and then seal the whole joint in the stuff ?


----------



## paulo

wopfish said:


> nice - so your saying connect up heat wrap and then seal the whole joint in the stuff ?


Next time I will just use polymorph but doing shrink first is the most secure.


----------



## keza

With the rubber caps I'm I've never had an issue using nothing, no lanox or anything.
I used the jaycar self sealing joints on the electrics and on a join in the transducer cable and I've never had one that needed redoing but my hull is totally water tight and nothing gets a single drop of water on it.
Or maybe I just don't get out fishing enough.
My kayak is also stored outside.


----------



## wopfish

So Avayaks thoughts on putting the battery in the pack hatch was a bit of genius and so would free me up with the nearest hatch too me between my legs - so thought that would be handy for all the lures i need to get out !

So needed to extend the cable and make the joins - crimping with the connectors then heat shrinking then wrapping them all up in Polymorph ( thanks Paulo ) - I tried the polymorph in hot water first but then realised my coneection would be wet ! so obviously thats not the way to go - so re heated it again although still warm with the hairdryer and then shaped it round the join. And then fixed up the other end with croc clips and the heat shrink again - easy but a bit time consuming - clean job though !


----------



## wopfish

I think I'm done !


----------



## sbd

wopfish said:


> I think I'm done !


Done? I want to see a flag, a light, Sphinctercam, catchbag, bait tank, sail, BBQ, fluffy dice...


----------



## Stealthfisha

sbd said:


> wopfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done !
> 
> 
> 
> Done? I want to see a flag, a light, Sphinctercam, catchbag, bait tank, sail, BBQ, fluffy dice...
Click to expand...

hahahaha got im! yes! hes out! piss off! ya Mug! (settle down Bill!)


----------



## wopfish

Flag ? Do I really need one ?


----------



## sbd

Flags suck, but wearing a boat is worse. A flag makes a huge difference in your visibility at all times, whether you're just out for a fish or waiting for Marine Rescue to save your ass. In swell, it's quite possibly the only visible thing. Yes, you may get get sniggers from idiots, but your name's Dick Sweeney. Once you've got kids, you've blown all your cool factor anyway. Get orange, not green.

So no, you probably don't need a flag. Or a seatbelt on the drive down. Try some meth, it might be good.*

* Ignore this advice if you're 13 or younger or older.


----------



## wopfish

MMmmmm OK - to me the flags never really look tall enough - yes I suppose 1 meter is better than no meter - but I do have a huge big RED f*ck off Kayak - and thats why i went out of my way to get a RED one - I know lots of peeps on here have white or grey or blue yaks - but RED hopefully sticks out more than my caps of the word do.

I'l investigate - i have some railblaza mounts left and I know they make one too ... cheers for the advice either way !


----------



## wopfish

OK Im hearing you - the one thing I have to say re Kezas photos - they re taken from the kayaks POV - so some one in a boat would be higher up and have more of a better angle to see one - yes a flag would increase your presence by a meter but in the scheme of things thats small fry in a meter swell. I just wonder if the confidence comes from the carrying the flag as opposed to its actual effectiveness.

Yes to lights - a must

Thants good info re colours at night and Red goes to black - thanks


----------



## wopfish

If I was to go the flag - would you recommend here ? Right behind my head entry point behind the seat before it scoops away into the hold depression ? Seems logical to me and out the way from my rear trolling rods ?


----------



## wopfish

surely thats a tangle waiting to happen with the rod holders and the trolling lines ?


----------



## wopfish

So Nezevic

I'm thinking yours is part of your crate ?


----------



## wopfish

Thanks -


----------



## avayak

Hi Woppie, I have a boat and it is interesting to see how much or little kayaks stand out.
The first thing I see is movement. Paddle blades especially white ones, Hobies at a disadvantage here. Flags next, the flutter stands out. As SBD mentioned orange carries much further than green/yellow. Lastly the hull colour, especially in back lighting, (sunrise/sunset) most hulls are in sillouette.
In the yak in case a boat is not keeping a proper watch I carry a small air horn on my PFD.


----------



## wopfish

Yeah the air horn is good - but this dude below had it on auto didnt he ? So he was probably shagging his mrs down below - while C3PO was obviously unaware on Yaks !

Wheres your flag Gary ?

I just realised right behind the seat would cause me to lean on it and not make it good !

Back of the yak looks like a trolling night mare !


----------



## paulo

Flags are good when you're amongst boat traffic in a swell. I always use one without the sail. I go immediately behind the seat but have the crossbar for easy mounting. Others use the mast hole at the front of the yak?


----------



## wopfish

Thanks Paulo - mmm can see up front being an issue with tangles - has to be back some where me thinks


----------



## SharkNett

I have been looking at the flag ideas as well. Was thinking about going with PVC rod holders purely for storage to slot into the existing rear holders & using the front mounted scotty holders for trolling. The flag can then go in one of the tubes right behind the seat. Flag will be a fluro orange attached to a rod that I broke last year. Being in a tube if a hook sticks in the flag I can just lift it out. Having the active rods up front I can see immediately if the tip stops vibrating because lures are fouled, don't have to turn around constantly.


----------



## Marty75

How about a railblaza starport mount mounted to the rear Hobie hatch lid and the matching flag fixed onto that?

Marty


----------



## wopfish

Nice idea Marty !

Just took the yak out for sea trials in middle harbour - great - super fast - had a howling wind up to 20 knots to deal with - did a good 12k all up and felt comfortable and stable - could have peddled on and on ! All mods worked fine - must work out a better way to load it - Im going to do myself an injury !

No fish ? Bits n peices on the sounder and the gulls chasing the odd splash on the surfacer - a lad at the landing said his mate was wake boarding and got followed by a shark there last week :shock:

Used a big gulp curly tail and a small raider - had a few follows on the cast but mostly trolling !

I like the stealth of the peddling - got to see alsorts of things as I paralleled some of the more remoter bits of the harbour !


----------



## wopfish

a map !


----------



## paulo

wopfish said:


> must work out a better way to load it - Im going to do myself an injury !


This is how I do it onto a dual cab Ute.
Get yourself (or make one) a rack'n'roll and attach it to the rear bar. 
Line the boat up with the racks alongside the car.
Whilst still on the trolley, go to the rear of the boat and grab it near the rudder.
Lift the boat off the trolley and roll it over so the bottom of the yak is facing up. With the upturned nose of the boat on the ground, lift the rear of the boat above your head.
Slide your hands down the gunwales as you walk forward, with the bow still on the ground, until you reach a point where you can put the yak onto the rack'n'roll attached to the rear bar.
Walk to the front of the yak and lift the front onto the front bar.
Walk to the back, slide the yak onto the rear bar, remove the rack'n'roll.

You need enough room at the side of the car. Can be tough in a full car park. I reverse out enough so I can do it then drive back into the park to tie off.
This of course brings the "Are you leaving now?" questions to a crescendo. Amazing how they start from the minute you wheel a full yak to the side of the car. As though you can load that metric tonne of boat and fishing gear in the next 30 seconds so they can have your park. Amazing the array of abuse and expletives that come your way when you say "No I'll be about an hour" :shock: :lol:


----------



## wopfish

Rack no roll ???? Paulo - is it off the shelve or a hand fabricated jobby and will it / should it attach to all roof racks ? I have a Nissan Pathfinder - whats your ute brand ?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

I use the rackandroll too - makes loading a lot easier.
There is a recent thread on the forum regarding loading yaks onto high 4wds - do a thread search


----------



## paulo

Sorry about the spelling. What Ken says. Fits most bars. Plenty have made their own with cable tiesand a tent pole.


----------



## wopfish

Thanks will check it all out !


----------



## keza

I have a solid aluminium bar that slides inside my rhino racks, this is wrapped with a bicycle tube to stop any slip and a tennis ball on the end to save the eyes. 
A rubber floor mat on the ground protects the nose on the ground. 
I use this for the scupper pro but the barracuda is an easy lift.


----------



## wopfish

Looks like rack n roller is not compatable with my roof racks - shit !


----------



## wopfish

But on the upside of things - Flag - yes - 1.2 m + fits on a rail blaza extension mount - yes ! - which is 1m - so thats a flag thats going to be errrrrrr 2.2 meters      

Plus the LED Railblaza (navisafe) light fits into the extension - so thats up at 1 meter     

But Im still struggling to work out where to put this - where I want to I cant really reach and put any nuts on the other side    

I could put it into the cup holder - but Im sure Im going to get tangled up as its on my main fishing side ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

What to do - what to do ?


----------



## Marty75

Check out the k-rack suction cup loading method from the rear and right way up... I'm contemplating that as my next loading method. The bonus is that the yak is loaded right way up and can be rigged and ready to go... not sure if they'd work with a pathfinder though....

Marty


----------



## wopfish

thanks Marty


----------



## wopfish

OK might have to drill in the middle bit and just go without nuts or washers - just a dop of all clear and some sika for added adhesion !

Just shout NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ! if you think im mad !


----------



## keza

I don't like the idea of sticking it there, seems like you could be asking for a leak, also is your fishbag or crate or something going there ?
What about using one of the side mounds like you did with the sounder either behind your seat or to the side ?

ps.
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wopfish

Yeah OK mate I hear you - the side mount might be the way to go - less likely for leaks I still wont get any backing on there though - But less likely to sit in water - that means another trip to whitworths - this will be my 5th this week me thinks - although Ive got quite a few bits n peices to take back !


----------



## keza

Fishtail rivets or wellnuts.


----------



## wopfish

Fishtail rivets or wellnuts.

I cant get in there to access the back of them period - would these still work ?


----------



## keza

wopfish said:


> Fishtail rivets or wellnuts.
> 
> I cant get in there to access the back of them period - would these still work ?


That's what they are designed for.
Do a search on the forum for split tail rivets or wellnuts.
Maybe have aa look through here viewtopic.php?f=95&t=48374&hilit=wellnuts


----------



## wopfish

Shit now you tell me !!!!


----------



## wopfish

do whitworths do them ???


----------



## MrX

Plenty of tips on this thread!

Rodholders:

Those moulded rod-holders behind the seat are no good for trolling, even with extenders. They are too vertical, and too close together. Can't see the tips, awkward place to grab, and hard to remove from the holder when hooked to a king. Great for storing rods, a net, or a light pole - not for actively fishing.

The best set-up for a trolling rodholder on revo (and adventure) is a scotty rod tube mounted on that ridge behind the seat. I have one mounted on either side. When launching, I store rods there pointed backwards out of the way. When fishing, I swing them around to point slightly forward. Trolled lures are spread, rod is at the right angle for a strike, you can watch the tips, can pick up the rod even under heavy drag, easy to remove even under pressure. Handy location for cast/retrieve plastic fishing too. I think you can only install one these on the adventure though - cup holder could be in the way.

Flag:

Mount behind the rear hatch, clear of the rudder (when up). Out of the way, and does not interfere when trolling (if your trolling rods are set up properly). I use scotty flush mount plus flag pole attached to a scotty male plug - DIY. Easy to plug in and remove.


----------



## Marty75

Hey Tom, with those Scotty rocket launchers, what do you leash your rods to? I found the leash point on the Hobie extenders as well as the RAM plastic rod holders handy for this (but the Scotties are better for hard strikes compared to the RAMs).

Marty


----------



## wopfish

Thanks Mr X

Like the thoughts on the rod holders behind - yes theres a cup holder in the way - but space for one !

Ive got a rocket launcher up front ! I like

Flag is the issue though - need well nuts me thinks and mount it flat - or rig something else up............................................................


----------



## MrX

> Marty
> "Hey Tom, with those Scotty rocket launchers, what do you leash your rods to? I found the leash point on the Hobie extenders as well as the RAM plastic rod holders handy for this (but the Scotties are better for hard strikes compared to the RAMs)."


I screwed a saddle to the kayak rail on each side for leash points. Will show you tomorrow. Found RAMS are useless when fishing for kings. Just can't tighten them enough. Scotties are rock solid, and easy to adjust.

Woppy, I don't understand your flag worries. Just whack in a flush mount behind the back hatch. Easy access back there.


----------



## wopfish

Mr x - flag issues - back hatch would be miles away - and surely get tangled up with trolling when turning ? and then get caught up on the rudder ???


----------



## MrX

I've never found the flag to be an issue.

But I don't troll using those vertical molded holders.


----------



## wopfish

Okay - thanks for the advice


----------



## avayak

Get a crate Woppie and cable tie a piece of PVC in each corner. Now you have enough space for a flag and three extra rods..and..you can put a heap of useful stuff in the crate. What do you think of the turbos and rudder now?


----------



## avayak

I like having a crate to store all the little knick knacks, the essentials.
Sometimes I'm tempted to leave the odd thing behind but you never know what you might need.
Here is a shot of my Revo with gear being rolled out of the garage. Bloody heavy those Hobies!


----------



## Marty75

What's the skateboard for Gary


----------



## keza

Marty75 said:


> What's the skateboard for Gary


The half pipe when he lands at Longy this weekend.


----------



## symo007

wopfish said:


> Looks like rack n roller is not compatable with my roof racks - shit !


Try the rhino universal side loader, comes with brackets for just about all combos and comes with an end support pole and carry bag.

I got one over the racknroll as we have different racks on each car and trailer.

http://www.rhinorack.com.au/products/wa ... dnRoofRack


----------



## paulo

MrX said:


> Those moulded rod-holders behind the seat are no good for trolling, even with extenders. They are too vertical, and too close together. Can't see the tips, awkward place to grab, and hard to remove from the holder when hooked to a king. Great for storing rods, a net, or a light pole - not for actively fishing.
> 
> The best set-up for a trolling rodholder on revo (and adventure) is a scotty rod tube mounted on that ridge behind the seat. I have one mounted on either side. When launching, I store rods there pointed backwards out of the way. When fishing, I swing them around to point slightly forward. Trolled lures are spread, rod is at the right angle for a strike, you can watch the tips, can pick up the rod even under heavy drag, easy to remove even under pressure. Handy location for cast/retrieve plastic fishing too. I think you can only install one these on the adventure though - cup holder could be in the way.


I have caught the odd good fish from the moulded in holders, though I take your point on their downsides. I can't quite picture where you have the flush mount Scotty. I would appreciate a picture if you get a chance please Tom.

Possibly in the way with full AI, it would work in the straight adventure mode. I think this would solve my downrigger mount problem as well.


----------



## avayak

Marty75 said:


> What's the skateboard for Gary


Skating the livie tank from Manly wharf to the car. Jumping the gutter with a tank of a dozen yakkas is quite a feat at 4:30am.


----------



## Cuda

Hey Woppie.
I have a piece of timber bolted down behind the seat that I have my safety flag attached to using a star port. I also have Scotty rod holder's either side for trolling which seems to work well. Is this the sort of thing you would be interested in? no drilling of holes required, as you use the holes where the ama's are attached.


----------



## MrX

> Paulo said:
> "I can't quite picture where you have the flush mount Scotty. I would appreciate a picture if you get a chance please Tom. "


----------



## wopfish

Thanks Cuda - I love the mahogany bar look   I was hoping to keep my life simpler - but each to his own - I appreciate your posting !


----------



## MrX

> "Woppy wrote:
> I think I'm done !"


You're never "done", mate.

Look at Garry's pic.

Here's mine - fully rigged pic with rod holders, sounder, flag, bait tank, catch bag etc. Just don't roll it in the Longy "surge".


----------



## fisherjayse

How about wearing a bike helmet and mounting your metre plus flag on top of that!! Can have double use with the skateboard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish

Jayse - its a thought a good one too ! I was hoping to transfer the flag i have from my mobility scooter for starters -

NO Im going to bunnings to fashion a plumbers pipe thingy that would go snuggly into the drinks holder - be extended out to the middle behind my seat and for it to sit in there some how - i think it will be cheap and possibly work - without resorting to more holes in the yak and will take the yawing and force of the flag blowing and flexing and without pulling out any attachemnet to the yak itself


----------



## wopfish

You're never "done", mate.

Your right !

Was hoping to keep it simple !


----------



## wopfish

Mmmmm maybe - looks like flag will be bouncing off my shoulders a bit - worth a go though.....................................


----------



## wopfish

I hear ya Bertos - looks like a periscope too ! Might be able to find that lost Japanese Midget sub in the harbour !


----------



## wopfish

SO Ive gone down the back end route for the flag / light mount - Ive drilled into the hatch - there will be little flexing here ( hopefully ) theres nuts on the back of the bots and all sealed up with some Sika and All Clear - I'll test it to see if I get any tangles etc The only issue I have will be that It will be hard to access once the light is on there at the rear - so I might have to pull up to turn it on if Im out on the water and it gets dark !

So more trials commencing !


----------



## Squidley

Those marker lights that twist to turn on are meant to last 50-100 hrs off their three AAs, you might as well turn it on before you go if you're launching in the arvo.


----------

